# Reading These Posts Bawling My Head Off



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I haven't been at the Forum that long but I think this section is so needed and so wonderful that everyone comes here and reads other's heart wrenching stories about their beloved goldens who are no longer with us physically but always in our hearts.
It is so great that so many of you take the time to come here and let the grieving know you are thinking of them and say such sweet things about their darlings.
Unless we're new to dog loving, we know what it's like to lose a beloved companion and understand how hard it is to say goodbye.

When I lost my beloved Max, I went to a grief program to help me. The people there, who had lost people, were very understanding and supportive to me. I think because they knew I had lost a daughter ten years before. But as I talked they shared that they had begun to understand how much Max meant to me and what a giant loss he left in my life. They were very supportive. Just as everyone is here.
Thanks everyone for being here.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree. Although, I do have a hard time reading the rainbow bridge threads.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's what I meant about bawling my head off.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Every post I have read in the Rainbow Bridge section makes me cry...I shed tears for the pain others are going through and for the pain I still feel (up to 25 years later) for my dear goldens that have past on. There is some comfort in being able to share this very difficult emotion with people that understand.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I also have a hard time reading the the rainbow bridge threads, it's too hard for me, I lost two within a year and Charlie is not doing to good.
But I still do to give my support to those who need it and I cry every time I read another sad ending.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I too cry whenever I read the rainbow threads but it moves me to see the loving tributes about our loved furkids. It can restore my faith in people seeing the caring and love shown after some of the sad and appaling stories every day on the news. And they make me smile when a funny story or picture is posted with them.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah--BeauShel has it right.

It tears my heart out reading some of these threads--but I think it's a little bit of sadness mixed with the overwhelming amount of love that pours out of each post.

How strong a bond we forge with our Goldens!

SJ


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I often sit here crying as I read these stories, but I know it did me good to post mine. These dogs were so loved and seepsfitting that their stories should be told, that many should know they had lived and they were deeply loved. I think it is a good thing.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't decide if bawling my head off every day when reading these threads is a good thing or bad thing! Having said that, it means I can talk about my Meg and post pics of her to those who understand. Cos friends and family don't really talk about her to avoid upseting me and I think they think I am coping well!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Another one that is just as hard to read is the thread with the picture of Joey, who was shot. Joey is sooo beautiful, and that picture just drives me insane.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I also have a hard time reading the the rainbow bridge threads, it's too hard for me, I lost two within a year and Charlie is not doing to good.
> But I still do to give my support to those who need it and I cry every time I read another sad ending.


 
I know how you feel as you know i lost 2 within a year and its very hard and i always cry when i read these lovely stories but like you i do try and support others because i got the support i needed at the time i needed it most.
And give that boy Charlie a big hug.

Maggie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I send hugs to all who have lost a part of themselves. I sometimes just cannot read and get through the pain.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Another one that is just as hard to read is the thread with the picture of Joey, who was shot. Joey is sooo beautiful, and that picture just drives me insane.


Me, too....I read/look and just tear up....I'm not good about supporting those who have shared their losses, I lose the right words to say. But they are ALL in my thoughts during the day....I need to be better about showing this


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I always end up crying when reading the bridge posts - but as others have said, it does help, sometimes to put your thoughts down here that you could not perhaps say to people.

I have never told anyone this before, but after we lost Kelly and then bought Ginny, somebody who i thought was a friend, said to me (and i remember it word for word) "You couldn't have loved Kelly that much to go out and get another dog". I don't think they had any idea at just how much that comment hurt - needless to say I have not been able to forgive that person.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

goldensmum, that is awful that someone said that to you! How horrible. I don't blame you for not being forgiving. They don't know what they're talking about. Wanting another furry love bug to comfort you and love is the ultimate tribute to your lost one.
We got our Selka six months after Max died . I still miss and love Max and it's been 9 years but I love Selka too. Selka helped me survive losing Max and go on.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> I always end up crying when reading the bridge posts - but as others have said, it does help, sometimes to put your thoughts down here that you could not perhaps say to people.
> 
> I have never told anyone this before, but after we lost Kelly and then bought Ginny, somebody who i thought was a friend, said to me (and i remember it word for word) "You couldn't have loved Kelly that much to go out and get another dog". I don't think they had any idea at just how much that comment hurt - needless to say I have not been able to forgive that person.


That is so awful and i don't blame you i would never forgive a so called friend for that remark.
I can't talk to some of my friends and i find it such a help to put down my thoughts.
Thats just made me cry.

Maggie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

When I lost my previous dog Sandie. I said to the vet "There will never be another Sandie" & he agreed but then added a "different dog, different character" & he was so right. 5 weeks later I got Meg & what a character!! She so helped me through the grieving process. Now I have lost my lovely Meg. I know another dog would help me through this terrible time but am not in a position to get another. Whilst no other dog could replace Meg (ever), they all hold a special place in your heart!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> "You couldn't have loved Kelly that much to go out and get another dog". I don't think they had any idea at just how much that comment hurt - needless to say I have not been able to forgive that person.


They don't get it. 

We open our hearts and accept and love another dog in "Honor" of the one we lost.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kimm said:


> They don't get it.
> 
> We open our hearts and accept and love another dog in "Honor" of the one we lost.


I truly believe our "bridge kids" look down upon our "new" additions with pride and love, they would not want our grief to overwhelm us and close off our hearts. The time we are given is a gift, one to be cherished, and remembered with love. My heart truly aches for everyone that shares their stories here.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Loving a dog is not like a piece of cake - the more dogs you have does not mean that the love you have for them gets smaller - it just means that you have a bigger heart than others.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes it is hard to read the Bridge posts but to me they are the most important. I remember when I found online groups after I lost Kody and how helpful it was to me during my time of grief. I will always be grateful to those who allowed me to share my thoughts and memories of my boy and how that helped me to heal.

Now I find that reaching out to others who are grieving the loss of their cherished pet by showing some compassion and understanding is just the least I can do. The biggest help to me when I was grieving was to know that what I was feeling was real and ok and that I was not alone. I feel sorry now for those who didn't understand my grief because it was "just a dog" because they are the ones that are missing out on something very special in their lives...too bad for them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I totally agree.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

arcane said:


> I truly believe our "bridge kids" look down upon our "new" additions with pride and love, they would not want our grief to overwhelm us and close off our hearts. The time we are given is a gift, one to be cherished, and remembered with love. My heart truly aches for everyone that shares their stories here.


So well said. While I cry everytime I read these posts, I'm so glad that we have a place for those grieving to find comfort and support. I wish I knew about GRF when I lost my Ollie. I felt so alone in my grief during that time and would never want another to feel that way.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

This web site has helped our Family so much... We were so lost when our girl left us... But when you talk to people that have gone though the same thing.... and hear how they delt with the same thing... It makes you feel like you are not alone. I LOVE THIS SITE!! & The People...


----------

